# Sgresso vs. Cameroncouch02



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Okay, heres the story. We have declared a war so deadly that it might crash this BB. Gresso already threw the first punch, and I'll admit it did stop me in my tracks, but he didn't throw the one-hitter quitter like I will. Only thing I can recommend is that you run with your tail behind your legs because if you come back for more then it will not be pretty I promise. But here's the first punch of the fight, which landed square on the chin.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

One on the left is a Upmann that I almost cut out.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

say it with me center frame!:sl 

Lol great hit sgresso that is awesome.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

get him cam!

and enjoy those goodies.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> say it with me center frame!:sl
> 
> Lol great hit sgresso that is awesome.


:tpd:


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Darb85 said:


> say it with me center frame!:sl


Too funny...only thing missing is the thumb shot

Nice little war y'all got going on


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

This one is easy. Cameron is a dead man.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> This one is easy. Cameron is a dead man.


Cam's up to the plate!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Ah ! He was talking about this in chat !

Nice one Stephen,you got him.

Enjoy Cameron.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> This one is easy. Cameron is a dead man.


Ah Cam. Watch yourself. Stephen has spread destruction accross the country, as have you. You are both going to be grinning all the way to the hospital on this one.

o


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> This one is easy. Cameron is a dead man.


I'm giving it my all man. Don drilled with me that package that sent me looking cross eyed, but I'm gonna nail stephen.:bx


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

And I will Nail you back just as hard.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

sgresso said:


> And I will Nail you back just as hard.


get a room, and i don't want to see any pictures.

u


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

sgresso said:


> And I will Nail you back just as hard.


Dude!


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

Its Napoleon vs Hitler here eh?

Can't we just get along?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Could be fun to watch.o

Nice hit Sgresso!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Let you know Stephen that my first punch of the match is being processed today and should hit you late next week or early in the week after.


----------



## Mbraud4 (Feb 17, 2006)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Let you know Stephen that my first punch of the match is being processed today and should hit you late next week or early in the week after.


Go Cam Go! Go Cam Go! but....i still have a feeling its not over! You two are nuts...but i like it...o


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

May the last man standing win, but what if you knock each other out at the same time?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Eternal Rider said:


> May the last man standing win, but what if you knock each other out at the same time?


I have a horrible habit of always getting back up.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

So I have died like 2 time and am still here.

I will go darth Vader on your A$$ is I have too.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Just keep mouthing until you get the package bro.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

sgresso said:


> So I have died like 2 time and am still here.
> 
> I will go darth Vader on your A$$ is I have too.


:r Darth Vader!! Cam you in trouble man!! Use the force!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

teeznutz said:


> :r Darth Vader!! Cam you in trouble man!! Use the force!


Luke Skywalker baby
 

Im gonna show lil Italian boy up.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

What are you sending a pizza pie from italy?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

sgresso said:


> What are you sending a pizza pie from italy?


Nope, its journey is further than that.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

A hooker from Thailand?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Further.


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Some smoked fish from the neatherlands?


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Further.


Uranus? :r

Ok, sorry sorry I shut the door on my way out.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Okay, bringing this back because the route I took on my devestation is taking a long time. But I got a hold of my willie and made happy for the third time today.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> Okay, bringing this back because the route I took on my devestation is taking a long time. But I got a hold of my willy for the third time today.


Ok, if Cam is willy nilly, life should get pretty interesting for ol' Sgresso very soon.

Lucky Bastage!!!!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I got my o and :al and ready to watch this :bx . I heard the odds are 10-1 favor sgresso. :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

drevim said:


> Ok, if Cam is *willy nilly*, life should get pretty interesting for ol' Sgresso very soon.
> 
> Lucky Bastage!!!!


Sorry for mentioning "Voldemort" (he who should not be named), Dave. But the edit on Cams works out much funnier!!!!:r


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Doh!!!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

package made it safley here today.


Cam is a dead man.

all i can say is thanks for a fricken awesome box of smoke.

This crazy bastage sent me a box of H. Upman Corona major tubo's

I can't believe that he is that crazy....

Just remember you started it...


----------

